# texting buddies.



## mission2find (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone interested in being texting buddies? I'm going through a transition in life and I know a text buddy would be good to help me through.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm open to, gimme a message if you want (anyone else can too)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

6179803194


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

PM me if interested.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

...No texts yet. D:


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^Would it freak you out if someone called you?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

And you picked up and there was only heavy breathing on the other end!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> ^Would it freak you out if someone called you?


I wouldn't pick up, lol.



Neutrino said:


> And you picked up and there was only heavy breathing on the other end!


..I'd assume they were fapping.


----------



## mission2find (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha I'd pick up. Would you call?


----------



## TeddieAnn (May 2, 2011)

Okay, send me a pm.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

posting ur phone number on a public forum is not a good idea


----------



## mission2find (Jan 11, 2012)

Where's the danger in it? We're here for each other.


----------



## Snowflakezero (May 13, 2012)

I'm in too if you like  702-449-0628


----------



## pee90 (May 19, 2012)

im up for it pm me


----------



## yesenia08 (Jan 6, 2012)

I want a texting buddy too pm me if you want


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have tried txting with people from this site before, it's always awkward and there is nothing to talk about so it doesn't last.


----------



## Snowflakezero (May 13, 2012)

yea, I guess so.... Isn't that our issue in the first place? it is for me, anyway.


----------



## TS043 (May 21, 2012)

anyone in Canada?


----------



## imarchello (Feb 4, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> ...No texts yet. D:


Tried texting you. Not sure if it worked. Please confirm one or the other.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Only text me if you live in the U.S. Otherwise it costs extra :\


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I need people to text  pm me if you wanna


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd like a text buddy


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

ChelseeTee said:


> I'd like a text buddy


:heart


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone from edmonton? let's text


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Get at me. PM me for the number, anybody in the US.


----------



## Soldoc (Oct 2, 2009)

PM me if you're in the US!


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah pm me for my number if your from the uk  Would love to text anywhere but it cost too much moniez...


----------



## jak85 (Mar 1, 2009)

.


----------

